# Horse Drawn Hearse (on the cheap) How-to



## hollyberry

I just put together this quick how-to for our cheap Horse Drawn Hearse for anyone interested!

http://www.bastardrat.com/2005horsedrawnhearsehow-to.html


----------



## ScareFX

Great how-to hollyberry. I love those old plans. Thanks for posting them and the great pics. Wonder how I'm going to explain to my wife that I need a hearse next year?


----------



## Blackwidow

I just love that hearse, thanks for the how-to Holly!


----------



## Vlad

Curse you Hollyberry and Evil Bob, LOL. Now I can't get it out of my head how to make functional wheels for one of these that can actually bear a load. Sigh. These projects keep piling up in my head faster than I can make them.


----------



## hollyberry

Vlad said:


> Curse you Hollyberry and Evil Bob, LOL. Now I can't get it out of my head how to make functional wheels for one of these that can actually bear a load. Sigh. These projects keep piling up in my head faster than I can make them.


 Well Bob purchased the wheels that went on the last hearse from an Amish Village for like $60 each or something like that .. real wagon wheels


----------



## hollyberry

Vlad said:


> Curse you Hollyberry and Evil Bob, LOL. Now I can't get it out of my head how to make functional wheels for one of these that can actually bear a load. Sigh. These projects keep piling up in my head faster than I can make them.


 and oh yeah the plywood wheels on his how-to will hold the hearse up and roll .. just aren't for really taking it anywhere other than from the garage to the yard or something along those lines...lol


----------



## Nightshade

Hollyberry- Thanks for this great how to. Now I know what I want to do for next year. Thanks again. Happy Haunting


----------



## bhays

Awesome how to! That's one of the projects I am planning this year, so very helpful


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

So where do you store it the rest of the year? I think that is the next big project I will do after the crypt.


----------



## Hellrazor

Wow holy Crap! Thats awesome! Gosh, now I need to move out to the country so I have lotsa land to store everything... but wait.. no kids , darn back to the drawing board... no seriously, great how to and awesome hearse


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Hellrazor said:


> Wow holy Crap! Thats awesome! Gosh, now I need to move out to the country so I have lotsa land to store everything... but wait.. no kids , darn back to the drawing board... no seriously, great how to and awesome hearse


You do this for the kids?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I believe it has been sold.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

I neeeeeed one of these. Not want, NEED.
Thanks for the how-to Holly.


----------



## graveyardmadness

This is a must for next year. Thanks for the great pictures and the plans.

graveyardmadness


----------



## AnubisCrypt

*JPG on website does not work for plans*

I like your pictures of your hearse, great job. I was trying to get the JPG plans from your website but when i click on the link it goes to a file it can't find. Can you either email me the plans or fix the website?

Thanks,
Anubiscrypt


----------



## sharpobject

I, too would like to access the plans. It seems the email function doesn't work on the website either. thanks.


----------



## bourno

From a thread at Halloween Forum:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/75590-horse-drawn-hearse.html

http://bastardrat.com/hearseplan.jpg

Bob said to multiply the above plans by 8 from the above thread link


----------



## sharpobject

Thanks for the link Bourno


----------



## BudMan

NEWSFLASH! Big lots has wagon wheels on sale for $16 each. 30" and 22" sizes.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I was wondering when BigLots would carry those again. Thanks BudMan.

Great Hearse....one if the things I did last year was sketch a small version of the one "A witch in Canada" had on display.

I think some of the original funeral coaches were just big enough to put a body in. If I can ever come up with the money to buy some power tools, I'd like to attemt a small version of this. 
I'll just add it to the ever-growing list of Halloween wishes that haven't come true.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

What a beautiful job. I've always been a fan of the horse drawn hearse. Thanks for the "how to".


----------



## DarkLore

Good job. I'm sure that was a lot of work.


----------



## mattjfishman

That looks really good! I just might have to try it.


----------



## Evil Bob

bourno said:


> From a thread at Halloween Forum:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/75590-horse-drawn-hearse.html
> 
> http://bastardrat.com/hearseplan.jpg
> 
> Bob said to multiply the above plans by 8 from the above thread link


Thanks Wes for posting this. 
Here's a link to my first hearse how-to. On the not-so-cheap.
http://www.bastardrat.com/restinpetes/horsedrawnhearse.html


----------



## beelce

That thing is cool!!!....Nice how-to


----------



## bourno

That was an awesome piece you made Bob.


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks! It was fun. Sort of.


----------



## waldiddy

I don't think you hearse owners have fessed up yet on one question. How on earth do you store a hearse when it's not Halloween season?


----------



## helenback

Storage, the final frontier.
The challenge, to build a horse hearse that comes apart and assembles in minutes. 
The plan, a base, a top that detach from the sides and sides that are independent and fit in to brackets on top and bottom. 
A drivers seat that doubles as a storage box. 
Wheels that though inoperable will look operable and will slide on and off the axle for storage.
Possibly a bucky standing in for a missing wheel...maybe pulling the hearse.
Side, top and base material luan sub flooring, light and cheap.
No glass, curtains, cobwebs, foam toe pincher for weight control.
Time to start scavenging coach lights, old curtains to dye black.

Can't wait for warm weather.


----------



## twisted mam-maw

do you still have the plans for your hearse?
thanks


----------



## dragon

do you still have the plans for your hearse .thanks .


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hollyberry last logged on to the forum in 2008, so you may not get an answer to your questions about the hearse plan.


----------



## fogkeebler

I love the idea and its along the lines of what we would like to do this year. When clicking on the link for the plans it just displays a blank screen, would you still have them available?

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

fogkeebler said:


> I love the idea and its along the lines of what we would like to do this year. When clicking on the link for the plans it just displays a blank screen, would you still have them available?
> 
> Thanks


This updated link was posted earlier in this thread:

http://bastardrat.com/hearseplan.jpg

There was also a comment about multiplying the plans by 8.


----------



## fogkeebler

awesome. thanks.


----------



## MetalheadRK

awesome! Thank you for the info! Yet another project to go and so little time....


----------



## bobby2003

This are an archived version of the link to how to make wagon wheels.

http://web.archive.org/web/20070321060157/http://www.hearsefactory.com:80/restinpetes/hwheels.htm


----------

